# moving breeding pair complete with nest box and eggs



## jamlyn (Oct 5, 2014)

we moved our breeding pair from a small cage to more suitable cage they had 2 eggs and had been sitting on and off the eggs female laid her 3rd egg next to nest box so I placed the egg in the box now neither birds will go into the box they haven't chucked the eggs which is the norm with budgies do we just leave them and see what they do this is the females first mating so she just maybe not experienced enough:wf cinnamon:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I've never moved any of mine while they were nesting but I would think that leaving things be for now would be better, changing their environment and such I think is usually one of the things you try when you want to discourage them from breeding. Maybe wait a while to see if they settle into the new cage more.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I had the same experience with my birds. If you want the parents to continue sitting on the eggs so they can hatch, you're going to need to put them back in the smaller cage until the babies are weened. My birds went straight to the nest right after I put them back in their old cage.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Asher and Nyx came with eggs and completely abandoned them after the move, had to incubate them artificially. I would have to agree with the others. Even if it's a smaller cage, while they're brooding it's probably the place they recognize as 'safe' to raise young.


----------

